# Wether goat behavior



## emharris (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello. I am new to the goat community. I just got a 4mo old wethered Nigerian dwarf who is super sweet, socialable, friendly. I felt he needed a friend so today I bought another male that is 6weeks old and currently has the rubber band around his male parts. Carl the 4mo old is rearing up with his head (he has horns) and hitting our new baby goat. He is also trying to mount him. I dont want our new baby to gethurt. Is this normal behavior?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes he is showing dominance, you could put a fence between them so they can get to know each other but can have a controlled meeting. Then slowly let them play.


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree with Chadwick. Its the hierarchy for goats. Each goat has a rank in the herd. Your older goat is just showing the younger wether his dominance.


----------

